# Giving kittens run of the house at night.



## Sour_puss (Nov 1, 2009)

I've had my Kitten, Mylo, for about a month. He is three months old.

He stays in the conservatory at night but has free run throughout the whole of the downstairs of our house in the day. He is very good with using his litter tray now but has been caught peeing behind the TV in the sitting room in the past.

How do I know when he will be ready to have free run of the house at night. Will I have to leave a light on for him? He usually sleeps in the conservatory but as the winter is drawing in it can get chilly in there.

Any advice please.


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

When my cat (now 2) was a kitten he used to stay in the kitchen until he was about 3 months old, when we weren't around. After that I gave him full run of the house. I think as long as he is litter trained and there isn't anything he could hurt himself on then I think it would be ok for him to have run of the house at night. I'm not sure about leaving a light on for him, I never do for my cats, but then they just sleep all night and most of the day too :lol:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

with all my cats whether they be kitten or adult, i have always left them in one room with a tray and then gradually introduce them to the rest of the house. this way if they get lost then they can get back to their 'haven' and the tray if necessary.
where he has peed behind the tv i would still shut that room off for a while longer just so he gets used to the rest of the house


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

Nope you won't need to leave a light on, cats have excellent night vision 

Good luck! I've just started giving Kazuki the run of the house at night- no such thing as lie-ins any more!


----------



## Melly (Aug 27, 2010)

ours are in the kitchen-diner over night and during work hours (hubby usually goes home early or if a job is cancelled so they arent in there too long)

they get the run of the house (apart from bedrooms) while we are home.

after the puking on carpet, and chewing of wires saga's we both felt they would be safe in the kitchen diner, we've kitten proofed it, and they have all their toys and beds in there.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I give 'newcomers' run of my house right away, except the bedrooms. I don't see the need to keep them to one room, they soon get used to things.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I got my kitten at 12 weeks, and I never even thought about confining her to a room she's always had run of the house! Which would probably explain why I had bits of meat from the kitchen side on the floor...


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

i always keep them out of my bedroom until at least a year old or all the playing wakes me up!

other than that they have one room and acess to the house in the day and it depends at night i dont normally set them free for about 8 weeks till im 100% they know where the litter trays are and there ok with the other cats etc. otherwise i worry!


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

I was only keeping him in the one room at night because he had a runny tum for a while, didn't fancy him getting his dirty bum in my face at night, or on the bed!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ren said:


> I was only keeping him in the one room at night because he had a runny tum for a while, didn't fancy him getting his dirty bum in my face at night, or on the bed!


I don't blame you!!! My kitten has had a 'runny bottom' for a while and finding cat poo on your duvet is no fun


----------



## phil.kennedy99 (Oct 28, 2009)

dougal22 said:


> I don't blame you!!! My kitten has had a 'runny bottom' for a while and finding cat poo on your duvet is no fun


Ill second that! Little perfect chocolate circles are no fun!

We gave ours the run of the stairs and landing once we were confident they wouldnt throw themselves through the banister ha ha.

Now they have run of the house (apart from the living room as they have too peed behind the TV in the past).

This is fine and we often wake up with them asleep with us in the morning (5am lol).


----------



## Sour_puss (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys.

I have decided to let Mylo out at night a room at a time. The conservatory he stays in at night is adjacent to the kitchen, and there are some chairs in there that he like to sleep on in the daytime, so I have left the door open at night. After a few days, as long as he is still using his tray, I will leave the living room door open.

What about upstairs? Should I leave that door open too? He is almost 4 months old and its quite a trek from upstairs to his litter tray in the conservatory.

Here is a pic of the lil' man in question..


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Aaaawwwww, he's gorgeous!!!! He'll find his way back to his litter tray, cats have super powers and can see in the dark :thumbup:


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

My 3 cats from the day one had a free run around the house. We did not confide them to one room to start with  They love it.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

The main problem is the litter tray, perhaps have one or two extra scattered about as he is still quite young. Once they start peeing where it suits them, it can be difficult to stop.


----------



## Melly (Aug 27, 2010)

if your going to let him have the run, i would put a tray upstairs just incase!

Mylo is gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

Eeeep! He is sooo lovely :001_wub:


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

I expect Mylo would be fine to have the run of the whole house now! Our kitten was free range from day 2 - and no probs whatsoever, she's always gone straight to her litter tray! Maybe a good idea to have a second tray upstairs though - we've only got one floor.

And aww, he is so cute! :001_tt1:


----------



## Sour_puss (Nov 1, 2009)

springfieldbean said:


> Our kitten was free range from day 2 - and no probs whatsoever...


LOL! Free range kittens! Love that line. :lol:

Thanks again guys for the great advice.


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

:lol: Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Maleko (Nov 9, 2010)

Gorgeous cat!

We leave our kittens in the kitchen during the day (its a big kitchen) and for the first week we just let them play in the kitchen and lounge, now they have full run of the house. They have found playing with the shoes on the shoe rack highly entertaining!
Last night was the first time we let them have run of the house at night, was fun and no "incidents"!


----------

